# 5.7.893 To 5.5.893-886



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I am curious if there is a FXZ file to bring you back to stock 5.7.893 without root? Or do you need to use the R3leas3d restore and root script by Dhacker?

If you use the restore and root by Dhacker... you will still only be able to get back to 5.5.893. Correct? Or can you get all the way back to 5.5.886¿

It is my understanding that since the bootloader is locked we can not downgrade the radio.

And in conclusion I am aware there is another thread pertaining to this but it is so cluster fcked I wanted to start a new one that would maybe make it easier to get useful info.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> I am curious if there is a FXZ file to bring you back to stock 5.7.893 without root? Or do you need to use the R3leas3d restore and root script by Dhacker?
> 
> If you use the restore and root by Dhacker... you will still only be able to get back to 5.5.893. Correct? Or can you get all the way back to 5.5.886¿
> 
> ...


I'm not real sure I understand the question, but I'll give it a shot.
No, there is no 5.7.893 FXZ file. They are not going to release an FXZ file for a "leaked update". Once the actual OTA goes out, we'll probably see an updated FXZ file a few days/weeks later.

If you want stock 5.7.893 with NO ROOT (although I can't imagine why), you can use the R3L3AS3D script all the way up to the 43v3r root part. At that point just unplug the phone, reboot and install the update per the instructions already listed in the other thread. You could also just unroot the 5.7.893 after you've updated.

Once you apply the 5.7.893 update, there is no going back to the old (5.5.866) radio or kernel. You can pretty much put any non-rooted or rooted "/system" you want on the device. 5.5.866 - 5.7.893, but the other two aren't going anywhere.


----------

